# Powercolor X1650 Pro



## D_o_S (Sep 30, 2006)

ATI's Radeon X1650 was introduced with the X1950 XTX and the X1300 XT. Just what is this card? As the name suggests, it is a little step up from the X1600 XT. With the same amount of pipelines, and slightly higher clocks, is there anything to look forward to with the X1650 Pro? No doubt, this card at least runs cooler - insured by a smaller manufacturing process. Does it bring balanced performance at a fair price? How does it fair compared to the X1300 XT? Most importantly, is it worth buying?

*Show full review*


----------



## Ketxxx (Oct 27, 2006)

Its funny how the FX5800 is barely a blip on the radar...


----------



## Deadly Sushi (Nov 1, 2006)

Well that sucks.  I THought this card could compete with the X850 series.


----------



## strick94u (Nov 1, 2006)

It would be a great card for the homeless 
Disclaimer: That was harsh


----------

